# Cast Pro Series Rods and Blanks are in!!



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

New shipment arrived today including the new 12'8" 4-8 oz rod casting and spinning factory rods. Blanks on next order.

Tommy


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Tommy,

How much are the new rods going for?


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Nevermind. I see the prices on your site.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Yep, prices up as of today...


----------



## AnglerAddict (Jul 24, 2014)

what is your website so i can view prices


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Carolinacastpro.com

Or just google Tommy Farmer...


----------



## AnglerAddict (Jul 24, 2014)

Tommy said:


> Carolinacastpro.com
> 
> Or just google Tommy Farmer...


i viewed yourr website and am interested in purchasing a rod from you but im also interested in maybe some casting lessons


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

AnglerAddict said:


> i viewed yourr website and am interested in purchasing a rod from you but im also interested in maybe some casting lessons


Check out the new 14' rod on his Carolina Cast Pro section further down


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Just let me know what rod you are interested in.

I offer private lessons in Wilmington NC. Rates are 50.00 per hour or 4 hrs for 150.00

Tommy



AnglerAddict said:


> i viewed yourr website and am interested in purchasing a rod from you but im also interested in maybe some casting lessons


----------



## jameswebstersc (Sep 20, 2012)

AnglerAddict said:


> i viewed yourr website and am interested in purchasing a rod from you but im also interested in maybe some casting lessons


Highly recommend getting a lesson from Tommy. Gain distance and knowledge within minutes. Going to see him next month again for a session


----------

